# Hello Everyone...



## BroHall (Oct 1, 2013)

New to the site, and wanted to say hello. I am a newly made brother on the journey to enlightenment.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Oct 1, 2013)

Welcome my brother to the Masonry Your Lodge Number?

Brother Jerry (1294;1461)


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 1, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## KSigMason (Oct 1, 2013)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## metalphayce (Oct 1, 2013)

357

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## BroHall (Oct 1, 2013)

jonesvilletexas said:


> Welcome my brother to the Masonry Your Lodge Number?
> 
> Brother Jerry (1294;1461)




I am am a proud member of Acacia Lodge #4 in Grand Forks, North Dakota


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 6, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Gomabxi (Oct 8, 2013)

Welcome Brother


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## vimal (Oct 8, 2013)

Welcome Brother


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## HDJacome (Oct 10, 2013)

Welcome !



My Freemasonry HD


----------

